

How do I sell a general-purpose tool?  - tyn
http://blog.asmartbear.com/sell-general-purpose-tool.html

======
wisty
tldr: They already have a general-purpose tool, called gcc (or more likely,
Excel). What they want is a tool that solves their problem.

